
'Ray Casting Shadows' [Processing] - pplonski86
https://www.ktbyte.com/projects/project/88061/ray-casting-shadows?ref=20181206programming
======
Chazprime
That’s actually really cool; the “god rays” effect that visual effects apps
like Nuke employ never look quite right because because they’re really just 2D
cheats.

